# Sonata concertante



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

Here is exposition, played by renowned ensamble, the Awful Synth Trio. The sonata is for piano and two flutes and will take form of concerto with piano pretending to be orchestra and with flutes being solists. The goal of the piece is to make cool piece for flutes, this is the philoshophy and theoretical basis of the work .


__
https://soundcloud.com/uxopasoz%2Fwafel-ss


----------



## pluhagr (Jan 2, 2012)

If you included the entire Sonata and sheet music, it would be easier to analyze. I also don't understand how the philosophy and theoretical basis of the work is that it is a cool piece for flutes. I'm not the biggest fan of the odd bottom heavy piano writing. It might sound better if you wider intervals in the bass. I thought your use of classicism was also odd. I get the style that you're after, but it just didn't come together all the way in the end.


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

pluhagr said:


> I also don't understand how the philosophy and theoretical basis of the work is that it is a cool piece for flutes.


I think it was intended as a parody of program note descriptions.

Aramis, why don't you work on a piece until you finish it, and _then_ post it? As it is, there's really not much feedback anyone's going to be able to give beyond "I like/dislike what you've done so far."

What you have here so far sounds to me simply like a banal piece in the treble coupled with "wrong notes" in the bass, _*but*_, if you make something out of it with a completed piece, it could be something.


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

> I'm not the biggest fan of the odd bottom heavy piano writing


Or it's just that Finale piano synth plays the low notes so brutally and thus the impression of heavyness.



> Aramis, why don't you work on a piece until you finish it, and then post it?


Because I can't remember when was the last time I've actually finished something. THIS TIME, PERHAPS........ too bad you find it banal, sonata for two flutes must be like a world... it must embrace everything. We'll see how much closer I'll get as the piece progress.


----------



## Wicked_one (Aug 18, 2010)

> Because I can't remember when was the last time I've actually finished something. THIS TIME, PERHAPS........ too bad you find it banal, sonata for two flutes must be like a world... it must embrace everything. We'll see how much closer I'll get as the piece progress.


I know the feeling, my friend, I know the feeling... But you have to get to the end! You know, gold is at the end of the rainbow.


----------



## Yardrax (Apr 29, 2013)

This advice might sound obvious to you, but if you're having trouble finishing pieces, try writing shorter pieces. Most of the pieces I played as a beginning pianist were in the region of sixteen bars length, there's no reason a composers first efforts should be much longer. I try to churn out at least one of the things every day I'm not working on a longer project, it's good fun, and I get a kind of satisfaction out of completing something however small.


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

Yardrax said:


> This advice might sound obvious to you, but if you're having trouble finishing pieces, try writing shorter pieces. Most of the pieces I played as a beginning pianist were in the region of sixteen bars length, there's no reason a composers first efforts should be much longer. I try to churn out at least one of the things every day I'm not working on a longer project, it's good fun, and I get a kind of satisfaction out of completing something however small.


Well, this is not exactly my first/one of first pieces and I've already went through the period of writing little piano pieces that least around one-two minutes. Thanks anyway.


----------



## Yardrax (Apr 29, 2013)

Composing short pieces is not just a stage which you have to progress beyond to write multi-movement works of Wagnerian length, it's a pursuit unto itself.

Another possibility to help you finish - Having a deadline to work to. Speak to a performer and offer to write them a piece for a specific performance, then you know you have to finish the piece in advance of the performance. Or set your own deadline if you think you have the self-discipline.


----------



## Igneous01 (Jan 27, 2011)

I find that if I am 'stuck' on a particular piece, I leave it for a bit and start a new piece that is really short. This lets you clean the slate of chaos and unorganized ideas and start again, maybe try writing your interpretation of a musical style that you are not familiar with. For example - I was stuck writing something so I listened to some Ghazal and decided to write a short duet for bassoon and sitar, 2 hours later and it was done, with no strings attached. 

Sometimes you just need to distance yourself from a work for a while, and come back to it with a fresh perspective, then decide with your inner voice where it will go next.


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

You know what, like, whatever, like screw that piece, I mean, c'mon, I'll start over again, yeah? The flute deserves better, not to mention two of them, myst beyte crododayl


----------



## BurningDesire (Jul 15, 2012)

I like the piece Aramis. I don't agree at all with what the others are saying. I'd like to see where it goes.


----------



## hreichgott (Dec 31, 2012)

I was confused as to how it is a cool piece for flutes but the flutes don't have much to do? Or is this just the opening? Anyway, some neat ideas here, and it will be interesting to hear how you develop them. I liked the eastern European elements too. PS the piano writing sounds normal enough to me.


----------

